# Unbeleivable



## rusty (May 17, 2011)

Found an very old speaker with a copper wound magnet, these were used before alnico magnets came onto the scene. The paper cone had such a big rip in it I decided to strip out the magnet wire. There was miles and miles of it, 3.05 lbs to be exact.

The metal core of the magnet is missing from the picture, but you get the idea, the speaker was not all that large.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Claudie (May 17, 2011)

What did you get that speaker out of? Some old radios have Platinum wire in them, or so I have been told.


----------



## Militoy (May 17, 2011)

rusty said:


> ...The paper cone had such a big rip in it I decided to strip out the magnet wire....



I can't see the major damage from the photo - but I've repaired quite a few valuable old speakers with tears that appear similar to the ones in the photo, by using a bit of clear nail polish. 3 pounds of magnet wire would be very unusual for a speaker - Out of curiosity - are there any markings on the speaker?


----------



## rusty (May 17, 2011)

Militoy said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > ...The paper cone had such a big rip in it I decided to strip out the magnet wire....
> ...



No markings that I could see, I did contemplate listing it on ebay even with the torn cone, I know that some guys put a high value on some of this old audio stuff but the weight of the speaker killed that idea. Shipping would have cost a fortune.

I do have a 15" Peavey "Black Widow" in perfect condition, that I removed from a Magnatone M-9 amplifier. The guts of the amp will be listed on auction when I have more time.

Plus an old Astatic WP-20 dual diaphragm Microphone that needs to be refurbished before selling.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Militoy (May 17, 2011)

Probably not a big deal stripping it down. I have seen solid, restorable equipment worth at least $5000 stripped down sometimes for a few $ of copper or brass. Breaks my heart.


----------



## jimdoc (May 17, 2011)

Some of the early Hammond organs had big speakers in them that had large copper coils in them. I was surprised how much copper it was when I stripped them.

Jim


----------



## Militoy (May 17, 2011)

The Black Widow will definitely sell - and the Astatic will likely sell - even though it's a more common commodity on the market. I can't comment further on the speaker you stripped down - since I have no idea which model it was. If it had markings - it still might be restorable in its present condition. 

Re the Hammond Organs speakers - I worked in the late 1970s for Thomas Organs. We built competing (and I like to believe superior) instruments to Hammond. I've made a pretty good profit over the years from occasionally restoring the old products we (or our competition) made back then.


----------



## rusty (May 18, 2011)

Militoy said:


> The Black Widow will definitely sell - and the Astatic will likely sell - even though it's a more common commodity on the market. I can't comment further on the speaker you stripped down - since I have no idea which model it was. If it had markings - it still might be restorable in its present condition.
> 
> Re the Hammond Organs speakers - I worked in the late 1970s for Thomas Organs. We built competing (and I like to believe superior) instruments to Hammond. I've made a pretty good profit over the years from occasionally restoring the old products we (or our competition) made back then.



Militoy if you would like to have what remains of that speaker, it's your for the postage, otherwise it's going back to the landfill Fri or Sat. And we have a heads up on an upcoming Canada Post strike. But I can save it for you if your interested.

That pair of Drive In Theater amps never sold, same problem no identification or makers markings.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Claudie (May 18, 2011)

_ Blink Blink_ :shock: Is that a bar of GOLD laying in front of the scale??


----------



## rusty (May 18, 2011)

Claudie said:


> _ Blink Blink_ :shock: Is that a bar of GOLD laying in front of the scale??



Wish it were, no it's one of my screw ups. If you look closely at the bar you can see a piece of stainless steel inside the bar.

When you cast metals you need a reservoir as the metal inside the mold cools it shrinks and needs to draw more metal into the mold to make up fort he shrinkage. I was using some scrap brass taps for my feedstock and there was unseen this bit of stainless inside one of the taps.

That bit of stainless blocked the flow of metal going into the mold, so I had an incomplete fill of the mold cavity. They actually make filters that you can place over the sprue hole to catch foreign material from entering the mold cavity, but hey I'm a back yard foundry man trying to keep my expenses down.

You have a sharp eye.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2011)

I would buy the black widow if shipping it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## rusty (May 18, 2011)

mic said:


> I would buy the black widow if shipping it wasn't so expensive.



Mic, PM or email me your shipping details, I'll check with Greyhound if you don't mind going to the nearest depot to you to pick up the parcel.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Militoy (May 18, 2011)

rusty said:


> Militoy if you would like to have what remains of that speaker, it's your for the postage, otherwise it's going back to the landfill Fri or Sat. And we have a heads up on an upcoming Canada Post strike. But I can save it for you if your interested.
> 
> That pair of Drive In Theater amps never sold, same problem no identification or makers markings.
> 
> ...



I definitely appreciate the offer Rusty - but I absolutely haven't ID'd it as a particularly desirable item. Hope I didn't give the impression that you might have busted up a "collectible". I'm always concerned when an identifiable collectible might be scrapped for minimal value - but I don't necessarily believe this is the case with this particular speaker. Most of the really good ones are clearly marked with some kind of ID.


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2011)

rusty said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy the black widow if shipping it wasn't so expensive.
> ...


Thanks Gill.That is very cool of you.


----------



## Richard36 (May 18, 2011)

That "Black Widow" speaker would be cool in my guitar amp!  
I bet I could peel some paint with it!


----------

